# Paladin vs. Blood Elf --



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

One year ago, I started doing symphonic-ish compositions with this piece here.






To this date, it's my most favorite piece that I've done and it differs from all my other pieces in very many different ways. For one, I kind of wrote it backwards. The latter sections I wrote first and I added the earlier sections after, with exception to "A Memorial of Sorts", which concluded the story.

Also, there is a story being told in the different sections, of two warriors being entangled in a conflict, from a peaceful morning, to a chase, to the battles that lead up to the conclusion. This is also before I knew much of the game being referred to by the title, so I was left to my own imagination of how the soundtrack would sound.

But, I did use some pre-existing motifs to basically tell the story, so you know what's happening to each individual character.

Enjoy!


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

teknoaxe, how did you compose this?

Did you use composing software? If so, what kind, what effects, etc.?

Please share as much as possible about your method, thanks.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry I took so long to get to this! The way this was done is somewhat involved, but once the setup is done, it's pretty easy. My music production software is Cakewalk Sonar Producer. This is where you handle all the plugins and sound recording, depending on what you're doing.

Within this program, I insert a soft-synth known as VSampler, which in turn you load .sfz soundfont files. This is where you can go as cheap or as expensive as you like, in terms of sound quality. VSampler can support 16 instruments at a time, which you control through separate .midi tracks.

Currently, I'm using EastWestGold, though as a plugin, which sort of comes with all their sounds prepackaged so you don't have to go looking for them on your hard drive. It's convenient, but it soaks up a lot of memory.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for elaborating, teknoaxe: I found your sound quite interesting and wondered how you'd generated it.

It reminds me of a soundtrack you might hear in certain videogames (specifically, it reminded me of Warcraft II), so I wondered if there was some special plugin or program for that.


----------

